# Licorice holds key diabetes treatment



## Northerner

Researchers have discovered an anti-diabetes substance in an unusual place -- the root of a licorice plant.

But it's not as surprising as you might think. Licorice root, or glycyrrhiza, has been used in traditional healing for hundreds of years and contains properties known to alleviate digestive disorders.

But it also contains amorfrutins, a diabetic substance also found in the fruit of the Amorpha fruticosa bush that can treat the symptoms of type-2 diabetes, scientists at the Max Planck Institute for Molecular Genetics in Berlin have discovered.

It works by targeting onto a receptor in the nucleus called PPARy, which helps metabolize fat and glucose.

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/17/licorice-holds-key-diabetes-treatment-study


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> Researchers have discovered an anti-diabetes substance in an unusual place -- the root of a licorice plant.
> 
> But it's not as surprising as you might think. Licorice root, or glycyrrhiza, has been used in traditional healing for hundreds of years and contains properties known to alleviate digestive disorders.
> 
> But it also contains amorfrutins, a diabetic substance also found in the fruit of the Amorpha fruticosa bush that can treat the symptoms of type-2 diabetes, scientists at the Max Planck Institute for Molecular Genetics in Berlin have discovered.
> 
> It works by targeting onto a receptor in the nucleus called PPARy, which helps metabolize fat and glucose.
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/17/licorice-holds-key-diabetes-treatment-study



I absolutley love liqourice ( so does T) and thats a problem for me, I like it too much, so I don't buy it often  Sheena


----------



## Steff

Cannot stand the stuff personally, for many years I was given some bassetts liquorice allsorts from MIL who for some reason thought I loved them,if only i'd knewn what i do now eh I would never have introduced them to mr bin


----------



## Catwoman76

Steff said:


> Cannot stand the stuff personally, for many years I was given some bassetts liquorice allsorts from MIL who for some reason thought I loved them,if only i'd knewn what i do now eh I would never have introduced them to mr bin



Aaaawwww shucks, I missed out there then, didn't I lol   Sheena


----------



## cherrypie

Does this mean I can buy some Allsorts now without any feelings of guilt?


----------



## kiasoul

*locorice*

great, love the stuff


----------



## cherrypie

There is always a killjoy article that contradicts another.

Two of the contraindications here for enjoying liquorice are high blood pressure, pregnancy, there are many more.  I will have to cancel my Allsorts.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/881.html


----------



## Vicsetter

The original article was about an extract from liquorice,  which is not the same as chewing the liquorice root (which I remember buying at the chemists when I was at school) or eating Allsorts.


----------



## cherrypie

I am well aware of that.  A little bit of light relief not meant to offend anyone but obviously did.


----------



## Steff

cherrypie said:


> I am well aware of that.  A little bit of light relief not meant to offend anyone but obviously did.



You didnt offend anyone Maisie, just some people have had  humour by passes in a former life x


----------

